# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  هل يوجد خلل في تصفح المنتدى  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## طه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  يا شباب هل لديكم أي خلل او ثقل في التصفح للمنتدى انا بصراحه اعاني معناه شديده جدا في التصفح وفتح الصفحه يستغرق معي ما يقرب من دقيقه كامله وكتابة هذا الموضوع ايضا احاول ارفاقه من حوالي ساعه بسبب هذا الخلل مع ان النت عندي سريع جدا واستخدم المتصفح فيرفكس وجميع المواقع تفتح بسهوله هل المشكله عند الجميع ام عندي انا فقط شكرا لكم

----------


## batttot

اخي الكريم احيانا يرفض الموقع ان يفتح من الاساس  فقط انتظر بضع دقائق وسوف تجده يعود كما كان ........كانت  تحدث معي نفس المشكله  فاتركه قليلا واعود اليه مرة اخري فيعمل

----------


## ayman_am76

اؤيدك وارجو من ادارة المنتدى الاهتمام بالموضوع لانه فعلا اعاني من نفس ما يعاني منه اخي

----------


## طه

حيا الله الاخوان جميعا 
بصراحه يا استاذ بتوت المشكله عندي من امس بعد نهاية التداول بساعه تقريبا والي الان لم تنتهي فهل اخي ايمن نفس الشئ

----------


## ayman_am76

نفس المتصفح عندك ونفس مشكلتك بالضبط لاحظتها امس بصورة ملفته

----------


## وليد الحلو

عندي مفيش مشاكل، حاول تمسح الكوكيز أو تغير المتصفح 
ودي وتقديري

----------


## sh4

نفس المشكلة

----------


## طه

لا فائده يا استاذ وليد تصفح المنتدى على الفيرفكس اشبه بصعود اليورو 
وعلي الاكسبلور حدث ولا حرج حالة مغص وتلبك معوي  :Big Grin:

----------


## forex dreamer

انا بتقابلني المشكله ده في اوقات كتير...............وفتحت موضوع بس نقلوه قسم الشكاوي والمقترحات.............يظهر انه ليك واسطه في المنتدي ياسيدي

----------


## Target-egy

نفس المشكله اخى

----------


## طه

> انا بتقابلني المشكله ده في اوقات كتير...............وفتحت موضوع بس نقلوه قسم الشكاوي والمقترحات.............يظهر انه ليك واسطه في المنتدي ياسيدي

  لا يا عم مش واسطه ولا حاجه بس اكيد كانت المشكله عندك بمفردك لكن الان كما تشاهد اكثر الاخوان عندهم نفس المشكله وبعدين اسكت بقى خليهم يحلوها وبعدين ينقولوه براحتهم حتى يحذفوه خالص مش مشكله بس تنحل المشكله الاول وانت كيف الوضع عندك المنتدى شغال ولا ايه  انا بكتب في المشاركه للمره الرابعه بسبب الارسال الله المستعان

----------


## ayman_am76

> لا يا عم مش واسطه ولا حاجه بس اكيد كانت المشكله عندك بمفردك لكن الان كما تشاهد اكثر الاخوان عندهم نفس المشكله وبعدين اسكت بقى خليهم يحلوها وبعدين ينقولوه براحتهم حتى يحذفوه خالص مش مشكله بس تنحل المشكله الاول وانت كيف الوضع عندك المنتدى شغال ولا ايه  انا بكتب في المشاركه للمره الرابعه بسبب الارسال الله المستعان

 شكلهم بيحاولوا يحلو المشكلة
لانو راح موقع المتداول ورفض يرجع من بعد مشاركتي السابقة والان عاد كما كان والحمد لله
ههههه
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## محمد العزب

التصفح معي طبيعي لكن بما ان المشكله اكثر من حد بيشتكي منها يبقى في حاجه  :Big Grin: 
تم مراسلة القسم التقني  وسيتم حل المشكله ان شاء الله باسرع وقت

----------


## ayman_am76

> التصفح معي طبيعي لكن بما ان المشكله اكثر من حد بيشتكي منها يبقى في حاجه 
> تم مراسلة القسم التقني  وسيتم حل المشكله ان شاء الله باسرع وقت

 شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك
بس غريبة انت بتستخدم فير فوكس يعني متلنا وما في عندك نفس المشكله ههههه
تحياتي لك وللجميع

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
لا توجد لدي اي مشكلة  
استعمل متصفح جوجل كروم ولم الحظ اي مشاكل في التصفح  
هل لا تزال المشكلة مستمرة ؟

----------


## طه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> لا توجد لدي اي مشكلة  
> استعمل متصفح جوجل كروم ولم الحظ اي مشاكل في التصفح  
> هل لا تزال المشكلة مستمرة ؟

 نعم لا تزال مستمره وبقوة يا استاذ عبد الكريم لكن غريبه المشرفين فقط لا تواجههم مشكله  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  شوفو لنا حل بسرعه يا مشرفين مش كفايه علينا شركات الوساطه واعطالها وتعليق برامجها كمان المنتدى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد العزب

> شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك
> بس غريبة انت بتستخدم فير فوكس يعني متلنا وما في عندك نفس المشكله ههههه
> تحياتي لك وللجميع

  واسطه  :Stick Out Tongue: 
بالفعل عندي التصفح طبيعي 
بعض الاحيان في المساء يكون التصفح بطئ 
لكن الان التصفح لا يوجد فيه اي مشكله

----------


## طه

> التصفح معي طبيعي لكن بما ان المشكله اكثر من حد بيشتكي منها يبقى في حاجه

 الله يبارك لك يا ابو العزب والله اني ضحكت الي ان شعرت بمغص في بطني صحيح طالما اكثر من حد بيشتكي يبقى فيه حاجه هذا هو المنطق وما اجمل اسولبك يا مشرفنا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ayman_am76

التصفح للمنتدى الان جيد والحمد لله
يبدو انه تم اصلاح الخلل الان كل شيء طبيعي
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## طه

انا اشتغل عندي لمدة دقيقه واحده ورجع الخلل كما كان  يبدوا ان هناك محاوله للتصليح بارك الله فيهم   لكن يا مشرفين ليه حذفتوا توقيعي انا عملت حاجه فين توقيعي راح

----------


## محمد العزب

> انا اشتغل عندي لمدة دقيقه واحده ورجع الخلل كما كان  يبدوا ان هناك محاوله للتصليح بارك الله فيهم   لكن يا مشرفين ليه حذفتوا توقيعي انا عملت حاجه فين توقيعي راح

  :EEK!: 
توقيع ايه ياباشا 
حتى انت يا استاذ طه  :Cry Smile:

----------


## طه

> توقيع ايه ياباشا 
> حتى انت يا استاذ طه

 معلش معلش يا ابو حميد انا اسف والله 
لكن بالفعل التوقيع اختفى وانا فكرت انه انحذف بسبب لخبطه او بسبب العطل  لكن يبدوا انه لم يظهر بسبب ثقل المتصفح عندي والان رجع لكن انا والله بضحك  معاكم ما تفكرش غير كده  :Eh S(7): 
لكن المتصفح لايزال ثقيل واصبح اكثر من الاول ايه الحكايه والاكسبلور فصل  خالص لا يستطيع الدخول للمنتدى بالمره

----------


## محمد العزب

> معلش معلش يا ابو حميد انا اسف والله 
> لكن بالفعل التوقيع اختفى وانا فكرت انه انحذف بسبب لخبطه او بسبب العطل  لكن يبدوا انه لم يظهر بسبب ثقل المتصفح عندي والان رجع لكن انا والله بضحك  معاكم ما تفكرش غير كده 
> لكن المتصفح لايزال ثقيل واصبح اكثر من الاول ايه الحكايه والاكسبلور فصل  خالص لا يستطيع الدخول للمنتدى بالمره

 أرسلت للقسم التقني بالشركه وفي انتظار ردهم 
لكن في حاجه بصراحه انا ملاحظها ان تصفح المواقع وليس المتداول العربي فقط عندي اصبح أبط من قبل وكنت ناوي اتصل على شركة الانترنت ابهدلهم شويه خايف ليكون في عطل ومصرحوش بيه  :No3:

----------


## عبدالكريم

والله يا طه انا لم الحظ اي تغييرفي سرعة التصفح , على متصفح الكروم  والفايرفوكس  
اقترح عليك ان تستعمل هذا البرنامج المجاني لتنظيف المتصفح والويندوز , وفي نفس الوقت ازالة اي ملفات زائدة في النظام عندك   رابط مباشر لبرنامج  CCleaner

----------


## يا رزّاق أرزقني

المشكلة كانت عندي امس بالليل وعملت اعادة تنصيب للفيرفوكس ..والحين تمام -حتى الان-

----------


## طه

والله يا جماعه اني حزفت الان الفير فكس وحملته مره اخرى لكن نفس المشكله النتيجه فقط التي حصلت عليها من المسح واعادة التنصيب هي ان المواقع المفضله عندي حذفت  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  والله يعيني على استرجاعها 
لكن الكروم شغال كويس جدا في التصفح لكن مشكلته اني عند كتابة مشاركه لا تظهر لدي الالوان ولا تكبير الخط ولا حتى الابتسامات يعني الان اضع ابسامه يكتب لي 003 هههههه اطلب الون لا يظهر عندي ولا التكبير وبعد اعتماد المشاركه يظهر كل شئ واعتماد المشاركه يستغرق وقت كبير .على العموم اظل اتصفح اليوم فقط من خلال الجوجل كروم والي الغد نشوف ايه الجديد مع الفيرفكس ان شاء الله  
لكن باقي الاعضاء ايه الوضع عندكم اشتغل الفيرفكس والاكسبلور كويس ولا لسا يا ريت تعرفونا ياجماعه

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

انت عامل قلق في المنتدى يا طــــه والمنتدى زي الفل 
اليورو عامل عمايله   :Big Grin:

----------


## طه

> انت عامل قلق في المنتدى يا طــــه والمنتدى زي الفل 
> اليورو عامل عمايله

 مرحبا مافيا 
يعني المشكله فين يا جماعه طيب السرعه عندي 4 ميجا وجهاز واحد فقط شغال وحاولت اجرب كل المواقع تفتح بكل سهوله والتحميل حملت ملف 38 ميجا في 72 ثانيه يعني النت قوي جدا طيب المشكله فين يا عم مافيا 
انا خايف يكون بناء على الدورات الزمنيه تعطلت متصفحات طه في يوم 6 يونيو  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

> مرحبا مافيا 
> يعني المشكله فين يا جماعه طيب السرعه عندي 4 ميجا وجهاز واحد فقط شغال وحاولت اجرب كل المواقع تفتح بكل سهوله والتحميل حملت ملف 38 ميجا في 72 ثانيه يعني النت قوي جدا طيب المشكله فين يا عم مافيا 
> انا خايف يكون بناء على الدورات الزمنيه تعطلت متصفحات طه في يوم 6 يونيو

 كلها ساعة زمن ويشغلو النور على عمود الكهربا
الصبر حلو  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## abbee

أنا أيضاً كانت تواجهني مشكلة في التصفح مع المتداول العربي فقط
منذ 3 أيام كانت عندي نفس مشكلة الأخ طه
سواء على الفايرفوكس أو اكسبلورير
ولكن الآن التصفح عادي

----------


## Jmeel

في الفترة المسائية  بتحصل دائما   واحيانا مايفتحش خالص  وبقفل وبرجع بعد نص ساعة الآقيه  اشتغل وسريع  ففكرت  انه بيعمل  update  للموقع بس في ملاحظة  كل  الوزراء  بتوع المنتدى  قالوا  كويس  والمواطنين  بس هم  اللي دايماً  مطحونين   :Big Grin:

----------


## :: ابو فارس ::

نفس المشكلة كانت عندي من فترة وانتهت والحمد لله ،،  كنت لمن يعلق المنتدى ارجع للصفحة الرئيسية لموقع المتداول ومن هناك ادخل على المنتدى وتنحل المشكلة ،،  جربها اخ طـــــه يمكن تنفع ،،،،،،، :Eh S(7):

----------


## طه

بارك الله فيكم جميعا هو الان اشتغل الفير فوكس بنسبة 50% احسن من الاول يعني

----------


## npoleon

> بارك الله فيكم جميعا هو الان اشتغل الفير فوكس بنسبة 50% احسن من الاول يعني

 اخي طه المشكلة في المنتدى لاتظلم الفايرفوكس المتصفح ولا اروع وناس تعبانه عليه ... انا عندي ايضا كانت نفس المشكلة الشهر الماضي اي موقع او منتدى يفتح طبيعي الا المتداول لكن هذه الآيام غير موجودة .. الظاهر انها بتنتقل بين الاعضاء كل واحد ياخذ نصيبه شوي

----------


## طه

> اخي طه المشكلة في المنتدى لاتظلم الفايرفوكس المتصفح ولا اروع وناس تعبانه عليه ... انا عندي ايضا كانت نفس المشكلة الشهر الماضي اي موقع او منتدى يفتح طبيعي الا المتداول لكن هذه الآيام غير موجودة .. الظاهر انها بتنتقل بين الاعضاء كل واحد ياخذ نصيبه شوي

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
الله يهديك يا نابليون انت بتتكلم جد بتتنقل بين الاعضاء انا فعلا كنت عاوز اسال الاعضاء لاني شايف انه كل واحد بيقول انها كانت عنده من ثلاثه ايام والبعض قال من يومين واخر قال بالامس وانت الان تقول من شهر يعني فعلا كل واحد بياخد نصيبه طيب ننتظر نشوف الاستاذ عبد الكريم والاستاذ محمد العزب متى دورهم بس ياريت ما يخبوش علينا ولا عندهم حصانه طبعا بهزر يا مشرفينا انتم تستاهلو كل خير والله العظيم ليست مجامله

----------


## npoleon

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
> الله يهديك يا نابليون انت بتتكلم جد بتتنقل بين الاعضاء انا فعلا كنت عاوز اسال الاعضاء لاني شايف انه كل واحد بيقول انها كانت عنده من ثلاثه ايام والبعض قال من يومين واخر قال بالامس وانت الان تقول من شهر يعني فعلا كل واحد بياخد نصيبه طيب ننتظر نشوف الاستاذ عبد الكريم والاستاذ محمد العزب متى دورهم بس ياريت ما يخبوش علينا ولا عندهم حصانه طبعا بهزر يا مشرفينا انتم تستاهلو كل خير والله العظيم ليست مجامله

   :Big Grin:  بصراحة هذا التفسير الي وصلت له  .. لان فعلا كانت هذه المشكلة عندي الشهر الماضي اخذت كم يوم وكان التصفح مزعج الى درجة وساعات لايستجيب الرفرش نهائيا بينما باقي المنتديات كانت طبيعة .. لكن بعدها الحمد لله اختفت .. ربنا يسهل عليك وتخلص حصتك من التهنج بسرعة  :Big Grin:

----------


## محمد العزب

> بصراحة هذا التفسير الي وصلت له  .. لان فعلا كانت هذه المشكلة عندي الشهر الماضي اخذت كم يوم وكان التصفح مزعج الى درجة وساعات لايستجيب الرفرش نهائيا بينما باقي المنتديات كانت طبيعة .. لكن بعدها الحمد لله اختفت .. ربنا يسهل عليك وتخلص حصتك من التهنج بسرعة

 ههههههههه
ياتري مين بعديه  :Big Grin:

----------


## kale2010

عندي مفيش مشاكل، حاول تمسح الكوكيز أو تغير المتصفح
مع خالص تحياتى

----------


## منير الخالدي

المنتدى قياسا للمنتديات الاخرى ممتاز  
انا اتصفح المنتدى بكل يسر وسهوله مع فيرفوكس وسرعه 128 ميجابيت مش واحد جيجا 
لاكن احيانا المنتدى لا  من ثمه ولامن بقه اخرج من المنتدى ثواني وارجع تعود الامور لطبيعتها

----------


## طه

> عندي مفيش مشاكل، حاول تمسح الكوكيز أو تغير المتصفح
> مع خالص تحياتى

 انا مسحت كل حاجه ونصبت من جديد واستعملت كل المتصفحات وما فيش فايده لكن ننتظر الي الغد ونشوف   

> المنتدى قياسا للمنتديات الاخرى ممتاز  
> انا اتصفح المنتدى بكل يسر وسهوله مع فيرفوكس وسرعه 128 ميجابيت مش واحد جيجا 
> لاكن احيانا المنتدى لا  من ثمه ولامن بقه اخرج من المنتدى ثواني وارجع تعود الامور لطبيعتها

 انا عندي السرعه 4 ميجا والله المنتديات والمواقع كلها زي الفل والتحميلات لكن المتداول العربي فقط اليوم وكما تشاهد معظم الاعضاء بيقولو ان المشكله كانت عندهم وكما قال الاخ نابليون تقريبا ماشيه بالدور يعني زي الجيش في مصر ما في معافاه لازم تاخد دورك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## MOraN_82

http://www.google.com/chrome/index.h...&utm_medium=ha
هذا رابط الجووجل كروم جربه

----------


## مصطفى البنان

فعلا اخى طه منذ قليل والمنتدى به عطل شى غريب

----------


## طه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  صباح الخير يا شباب  الحمد لله رب العالمين المشكله انتهت من عندي تماماً وجميع المتصفحات تعمل عندي بجداره فيرفوكس او الكروم او الاكسبلور جميعها تعمل بكفائة والمنتدى يفتح على اي منها بلمح البصر . لكن يبدوا ان المشكله اليوم ستكون عند غيري والله يعينك يا استاذ مصطفى لبنان ولكن نصيحه لك ولكل من يواجه هذا الخلل كما قال الاستاذ نابليون لا تحذفو المتصفحات او تعيدوا التنصيب او تفرمتو الاجهزه ولا تظلمو برامجكم ولا اجهزتكم لان المشكله فعلا في المنتدى ويبدوا انها تنتقل من شخص الي اخر والدليل انها تعمل معي الان بدون اي تدخل

----------


## السديري

يا سيدي  
حمل الفايرفوكس وريح رأسك 
برنامج بالعربي  http://www.mozilla.com/ar/

----------


## طه

المشكله رجعت لي تاني يا ناس شوفو لي حل يا اداره وزعو الضغط  على الشباب ليش طه  لحاله يتحمل  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
لا تقولو الخلل عندي  كل شئ عندي تمام محطات التداول تفتح بسهوله والبرامج والشبكه العنكبوتيه اتصفحها بكل يسر ما في غير المتداو العربي اكثر من ساعه الان لا استطيع التصفح وكتبت مشاركه بعد ما تعذبت انها وصلت ويارب هذ المشاركه توصل 
في احد تاني يا شباب عنده المشكله الان

----------


## محمد العزب

> المشكله رجعت لي تاني يا ناس شوفو لي حل يا اداره وزعو الضغط  على الشباب ليش طه  لحاله يتحمل  
> لا تقولو الخلل عندي  كل شئ عندي تمام محطات التداول تفتح بسهوله والبرامج والشبكه العنكبوتيه اتصفحها بكل يسر ما في غير المتداو العربي اكثر من ساعه الان لا استطيع التصفح وكتبت مشاركه بعد ما تعذبت انها وصلت ويارب هذ المشاركه توصل 
> في احد تاني يا شباب عنده المشكله الان

 ما هو  احنا قولنا مفيش حد هيتحملنا غيرك  :Big Grin: 
استحمل يا بطل كلها 15 يوم وتبقى الأمور تمام تاني  :Stick Out Tongue: 
بص يا استاذ طه ياريت تجرب متصفح تاني غير الي بتستخدمه وتشوف ايضا نفس المشكله ولا ايه 
لان لحد الان مفيش حد اشتكى غيرك الا لو ظهر حد تاني  :Emoticon1: 
لكن هرسل المشكله للقسم التقني ممكن يكون هناك مشكله

----------


## طه

> ما هو  احنا قولنا مفيش حد هيتحملنا غيرك 
> استحمل يا بطل كلها 15 يوم وتبقى الأمور تمام تاني 
> بص يا استاذ طه ياريت تجرب متصفح تاني غير الي بتستخدمه وتشوف ايضا نفس المشكله ولا ايه 
> لان لحد الان مفيش حد اشتكى غيرك الا لو ظهر حد تاني 
> لكن هرسل المشكله للقسم التقني ممكن يكون هناك مشكله

 الله يسامحك يا ابو حميد معقوله تقول ما فيش حد بيشتكي غيري طيب شوف المشاركات 3 و5 و7 و9 وقولي رايك حتى في احد المشرفين اسمه محمد العزب قال طالما المشكله عند اكتر من واحد يبقى فيه مشكله وكمان رقم مشاركته 13 روح اتاكد منها ده غير اللي قال ان المشكله كانت عنده امبارح واللي قال من ثلاثه ايام واللي قال اسبوع واللي قال من شهر وتقول انا بس اللي بشتكي يعني انا بتاع مشاكل  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
اما بالنسبه للمتصفح يا جماعه الخير المتصفح مالوش دخل لاني استعمل ثلاث متصفحات اكسبلور  وفايرفوكس وجوجل كروم ونفس المشكله والمواقع والمنتديات الاخرى شغاله معي بدون اي مشاكل . اهو تقريبا في ضغط على المنتدى وبيحصل احيانا فصل عن البعض يعني تخفيف احمال هههههه شغالين في شركه الكهرباء احنا ولا ايه  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## محمد العزب

> الله يسامحك يا ابو حميد معقوله تقول ما فيش حد بيشتكي غيري طيب شوف المشاركات 3 و5 و7 و9 وقولي رايك حتى في احد المشرفين اسمه محمد العزب قال طالما المشكله عند اكتر من واحد يبقى فيه مشكله وكمان رقم مشاركته 13 روح اتاكد منها ده غير اللي قال ان المشكله كانت عنده امبارح واللي قال من ثلاثه ايام واللي قال اسبوع واللي قال من شهر وتقول انا بس اللي بشتكي يعني انا بتاع مشاكل 
> اما بالنسبه للمتصفح يا جماعه الخير المتصفح مالوش دخل لاني استعمل ثلاث متصفحات اكسبلور  وفايرفوكس وجوجل كروم ونفس المشكله والمواقع والمنتديات الاخرى شغاله معي بدون اي مشاكل . اهو تقريبا في ضغط على المنتدى وبيحصل احيانا فصل عن البعض يعني تخفيف احمال هههههه شغالين في شركه الكهرباء احنا ولا ايه

 اوعى تكون زعلت مني انا بهزر معاك  :Eh S(7): 
وبقصد ان مفيش حد بيشتكي المره دي 
كان في فعلا اكتر من واحد بيشتكوا اليومين الي فاتوا لكن الان مفيش كله تمام في السليم  :Big Grin: 
طيب اقولك على حاجه 
النهارده انا شغال على متصفح سفاري اصل ابل اصدرت تحديث ليه امبارح كده  وحركات  :Big Grin:  والان هو يعتبر اسرع المتصفحات فشغال عليه 
وبصراحه فعلا اصبح سريع جدا 
جربه كده ومش مشكله يبقى المتصفح الرابع وممكن يظبط المره دي :Wink Smile:

----------


## طه

> اوعى تكون زعلت مني انا بهزر معاك 
> وبقصد ان مفيش حد بيشتكي المره دي 
> كان في فعلا اكتر من واحد بيشتكوا اليومين الي فاتوا لكن الان مفيش كله تمام في السليم 
> طيب اقولك على حاجه 
> النهارده انا شغال على متصفح سفاري اصل ابل اصدرت تحديث ليه امبارح كده  وحركات  والان هو يعتبر اسرع المتصفحات فشغال عليه 
> وبصراحه فعلا اصبح سريع جدا 
> جربه كده ومش مشكله يبقى المتصفح الرابع وممكن يظبط المره دي

 ازعل منك ده كلام لو زعلنا من الناس كلها يا راجل مش حنزعل منك انت  :Eh S(7): 
طيب اعطيني الرابط خليني اشوف 
كل ما اكتب مشاركه اقول يارب توصل لاني بتعزب فيها الله المستعان

----------


## محمد العزب

> ازعل منك ده كلام لو زعلنا من الناس كلها يا راجل مش حنزعل منك انت 
> طيب اعطيني الرابط خليني اشوف 
> كل ما اكتب مشاركه اقول يارب توصل لاني بتعزب فيها الله المستعان

 الله يعزك ويكرمك يارب
إني أحبك في الله  :Icon26:  
وده رابط المتصفح http://www.apple.com/safari/

----------


## طه

> الله يعزك ويكرمك يارب
> إني أحبك في الله  
> وده رابط المتصفح http://www.apple.com/safari/

 احبك الله الذي احببتني فيه 
بارك الله فيك يا اخي محمد لكن المتصفح فعلا سريع وجربته على اكثر من موقع من المواقع الثقيله وكان تمام لكن جه عند المتداول العربي واصبح مثل اخوته هنج وفتح الصفحه بعد عزاب يعني ما فيه فايده خلينا للصباح وربك يجيب الخير . تصبحو على خير

----------

